# Argh...technology!



## Heather (Nov 18, 2008)

Okay, So, I just downloaded the new google app that has voice "recognition". I know, I know, it's 4am and I'm playing with technology again. Anyway...

While it did pretty well with local things, like restaurants, I had a rather rough time getting it to locate slippertalk. I finally got it with a search for ladyslipper orchid forum, and it came up first on the list. However...

Prior to that I got SOF, I got Flipper Shop, Boater talk, Slipper SOCK.com, Clip Art Hack.com, and...wait for it....Stripper Cop. I can only imagine how John would be laughing about that were he here....(and NO, I did not open the link!)

Be careful what you wish for, folks. (I think we need an upgrade on this app...)


----------



## P-chan (Nov 18, 2008)

:rollhappy: I have enough trouble using a computer the "old fashioned" way! Thanks for giving me a good laugh to start my day. :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Nov 18, 2008)

I should probably have mentioned, this application is on my phone. 

Slipper sock...hahaha....that one cracked me up.


----------



## Heather (Nov 18, 2008)

Or not?
http://www.iphoneatlas.com/2008/11/...tion-finally-debuts-and-it-works-really-well/


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2008)

5AM and *that* is her idea of fun. :sob:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2008)

NYEric said:


> 5AM and *that* is her idea of fun. :sob:



LOL


----------



## TADD (Nov 18, 2008)

I can think of a whole hellova lot of other things to be doing at 4:00 am....


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2008)

Infinite possiblities, _[3 ladies, whip cream and chocolate sauce, midgets w/ serving trays of drinks and horsdoeuvrs on their heads walking around the room, free chemicals on the tables]..._


----------



## Heather (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, I couldn't sleep and was reading the latest tech news...sigh...I know, I'm a dork.  Then again, if I wasn't, we all wouldn't be here enjoying teasing me now would we, because the forum wouldn't exist!


----------



## TADD (Nov 19, 2008)

I like 3 midgets with whipped cream and chocolate sauce......


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2008)

!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG and 3 LOL!!!!!!!! (for Tadd)

Heather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is there a pessimistic mood??? NEVER again...


----------

